# Fuse Taps and power



## zepman (Aug 2, 2004)

I want to run a couple of new accessories and need to tap into a 12V power source. My plan was to use fuse taps in one or two of the empty slots in the driver side fuse panel. Are all the empty slots "hot", some of them, or none at all? If not all are hot how should I go about finding which ones are without trial and error?


----------



## zepman (Aug 2, 2004)

Or would it be better to not worry about using empty fuse slots and just tap into the windshield wiper fuse or something like that? Thanks.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't know the year and make of your vehicle.
If you want to have an added accessory only get power when the ignition switch is turned to "on" then tap into a fuse that controls something in your car that can only get power when the key is turned {i.e. radio} On most older vehicles you can tap a fuse that is always "hot" and not controlled by the ignition switch.Don't know if there is any
on the newer cars, probably is, I never looked. 
If you are installing a radio/cd unit for instance tap the fuse that controls the factory radio.
If for example you are adding gauges and you need power for the lights, tap the fuse for the dash/cluster lights that way you can control the brightness of the lights with the existing headlight switch. Your owners book should give you a layout of your fusebox.
Otherwise get a Haynes or Chilton repair manual for that car it will also have that info.


----------

